# YI M1 mirrorless with 4/3 20mp Sony sensor and 4k for $300 (Including kit lens)



## ritholtz (Sep 19, 2016)

Maybe YI can bring back those phone users with very competitive pricing. It is probably best 4/3 sensor in the market.

https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/yi-m1-mirrorless-ilc-first-impressions-review


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 22, 2016)

i like it! Especially the price. And the red dot, wow! A plastic mFT version of the Leica T at less than 1/10th of the cost, sounds fair. Take this, Fuji X100 retro hipsters and Oly Pen-Pals! 

Generally, measly quarter sensored cameras should not cost more than this. It is the only market niche i see viable for mFT: small and cheap. Everything bigger or more expensive will be steamrollered by APS-C [and FF] mirrorless within the next 3 years. Now, that Canon EOS M is finally starting to move in the right direction ... 8)


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 22, 2016)

You mean a mirrorless camera being made excessively large simply so it had the same flange-to-sensor distance as a Canon DSLR?
The 1200D does that for about the same price and size the M1 would be, with far greater functionality

Yep, very sensible.


----------

